# First try using mayo in wild turkey.



## wnctracker (May 13, 2018)

I smoked some wild turkey breast and thighs yesterday and decided to try some mayo on one. I brined the breasts 24 hours. Then coated in oil and rubbed in a paprika spices and sugar BBQ rub. Then I coated one breast in Mayo. I wrapped them both with bacon, black peppered them, and smoked at 220-230 until 163 IT. Then pulled, tented in foil, and let rest 15 mins. These were both amazing, the best, most juicy tender wild turkey I've ever eaten. The one with the mayo the better of the two. The thighs were tough still as expected, but very juicy from the brine and mayo.


----------



## yankee2bbq (May 13, 2018)

Awesomely done!


----------



## daveomak (May 14, 2018)

Great test...  I've been using mayo for _MANY _years...  I think it adds a very subtle, but definite improvement to meats with NO, "I can taste the mayo" tell tale ....


----------



## SmokinAl (May 14, 2018)

I have used mayo in the past & really couldn't tell the difference, maybe I need to give it another try!
Your birds look very good!
Al


----------



## crazymoon (May 18, 2018)

WNCT, Nice looking bird!


----------

